# April billing



## Pickering snow removal (Jan 8, 2003)

I need some advice fellows since its been so long since we have had a storm in april iam not sure how i want to bill question should i bill the 15th or wait til the end of the month, keep in mine i still have about 75% of march statements still out there unpaid.What i am afraid of is waiting til the end of april cust will be even slower paying has the weather by then will be so warm will they forget how devasting this past weekend storm was, just want some feed back has some cust may feel its unproff to bill on the 15 vs the 30 however i really want to get my books closed up for the year and am not really excited about the thought of slow payers taking til june to clear there acounts, thanks guys 

Fred


----------



## digger242j (Nov 22, 2001)

How about enclosing a note with an April 15th billing saying (in a friendly way) that you'd like to close the books on the winter's operations so you're billing prior to the end of the month, and their prompt payment will be appreciated. That would kinda serve as a collection notice to the slow payers at the same time, but without having the same sort of negative connotations.


----------



## John Allin (Sep 18, 2000)

I can't imagine waiting until the end of the month to do billing....

Bill it out.... now. Forget waiting until the 15th.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Bill it now.You are right that the customers tend to forget what you did when the snow is gone and the weather is warm.They will still probably take a while to pay,but at least they know what you did,and what they owe.


----------



## BRL (Dec 21, 1999)

Bill it now. We had some snow Monday & these were the fastest invoices to get out all season. I wanted to get it in their hands while the piles are still in their parking lots because next week it will be 70 degrees.


----------



## Snoworks (Jan 22, 2002)

Snowed here on April 7th, my bills went out on April 8th! If you wait any longer than the 15th, I would assume some of the payments due to you will be forgotton about, and cause problems. Send them the invoices while the past storm is fresh in their memory!

Chuck B.


----------



## Pickering snow removal (Jan 8, 2003)

*thanks guys*

Thanks for the input, everyone said what i was thinking iam sending a newsletter with april billing gonna send them out monday we are also putting in our letter that any april invoices payed by the 30th that they can take 10% off aprils bill its not really alot of money here plus it acts has some type of incentive to pay early. 
Plus and most inportantly my f550 is setting at the ford dealer waiting to be picked up lol . The 01 has now had a updated damage est at the body shop the right frame rail is bent and iam not sure iam gonna let them fix it , iam to afraid of ending up with a tire eating piece of junk they now have raised repairs to 9500, iam thinking strongly about suing this fools insurance company for lost buss and a truck that may never be fixed right. Oh ya for anyone that might of missed my post from the other day during last weekends storm a drunk driver peeled the side off my 01 superduty so iam doing alot of thinking this week if i can get the insurance company to total the truck i could use the funds to buy the f550 and then look for another 3/4 ton to replace the 01 later on this year choices choices i hate it.


----------

